# 312Bh Water Hookup



## Sparky14 (Sep 30, 2014)

When I connect my trailer to a water source is my water tanked automatically filled. Do I need to always run my water pump when connected to a water source.

Keith Holmes 
Henderson, TX


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Unless Keystone has made a change recently, you should have 2 water inlets.

1 - Will have no threaded end. It will open up and you simply insert your hose into the opening....then will fill the water tank. You will need to turn on the water pump (inside trailer) to pull water from this tank.

2 - The other will be threaded. This one is for when you're camping with water connections. It will bypass the water tank and send water directly to the faucets and hot water tank. You should turn off the water pump when camping with this setup.


----------



## MikeR/T (Jul 21, 2014)

Sparky14 said:


> When I connect my trailer to a water source is my water tanked automatically filled. Do I need to always run my water pump when connected to a water source.
> 
> Keith Holmes
> Henderson, TX


If its a newer 312BH, there is one connection for both the fresh water tank and the city water inlet. There is a lever to move the valve to either fill or city. Don't use the pump when connected to city water.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

MikeR/T said:


> If its a newer 312BH, there is one connection for both the fresh water tank and the city water inlet. There is a lever to move the valve to either fill or city. Don't use the pump when connected to city water.


No ain't that snappy?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

The valve in my Heartland Bighorn looks like the image below. I have one connection (threaded) and the switch on the side allows me to pick options. (fill tank...pull from tank...city water...winterize)

Problem for me is we dry camp, and now I need a 12v pump to fill the water tank if I need to add more from the jugs. No longer can I simply pour in water to the open (not threaded) area.


----------



## OutbackerTim (Oct 5, 2011)

Oregon_Camper said:


> The valve in my Heartland Bighorn looks like the image below. I have one connection (threaded) and the switch on the side allows me to pick options. (fill tank...pull from tank...city water...winterize)
> 
> Problem for me is we dry camp, and now I need a 12v pump to fill the water tank if I need to add more from the jugs. No longer can I simply pour in water to the open (not threaded) area.


Oregon,
Maybe you can rig something up with a small section of hose to attach to the fitting and clamp a funnel to the other end to allow you to pour from the jugs? With dry camping I'm sure you don't want to use up the battery pumping water in as well as during use.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

OutbackerTim said:


> The valve in my Heartland Bighorn looks like the image below. I have one connection (threaded) and the switch on the side allows me to pick options. (fill tank...pull from tank...city water...winterize)
> 
> Problem for me is we dry camp, and now I need a 12v pump to fill the water tank if I need to add more from the jugs. No longer can I simply pour in water to the open (not threaded) area.


Oregon,
Maybe you can rig something up with a small section of hose to attach to the fitting and clamp a funnel to the other end to allow you to pour from the jugs? With dry camping I'm sure you don't want to use up the battery pumping water in as well as during use.
[/quote]
Could you maybe use a short hose that ties into the fitting on the camper, and goes into your fresh water jug. Use the winterize mode to pull from the jug to the camper as you need additional jugs of water? I've seen some small tent type campers that set up water like this (it pulls from a jug through the hose bib)


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

Sparky14- Be sure to use one of those pressure valve regulators. They help so you don't have too much water pressure in your lines since RV parks/campgrounds water pressure may vary. The nice thing is they are under $10.00 and available at most stores in there RV supply section. Happy camping.


----------

